# Limited registration vs. full registration



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi all,
I just found what I believe to be the perfect puppy. She comes from a reputable breeder and is absolutely adorable. I picked her out of the litter, she's only 5 weeks old so I still have some time before I can pick her up. The breeder informed me that the pup is chose is one out of the litter that can be sold with full registration, instead of just limited. I'm wondering what are the benefits to having full registration if I have no intention of breeding? Full registration costs more for the same dog. While I have no intention of breeding, I still would like to attempt to title her, be involved in a dog sport (undecided which one at the moment, but leading towards agility), take obedience classes together and possible enter dog shows. I know I'm a bit all over the place with my intentions for this dog, but I guess it could be summed up as I would just like to start to get involved in the "dog world" for the first time and see which aspect of it is best suited for us. Getting a little taste of everything before making a decision I guess you could say. Would having full registration instead of limited help with what I intend to do? Thanks for your time.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Why would full registration cost more than limited registration? If the breeder is charging more for this, then I'd skip it. My registered dogs have come with limited registration. It only gets changed to full after they have an ipo 1 and their hips are certified good or better. As near as I can tell, full registration is only useful for breeding purposes. Or perhaps "just because." You can compete with limited registration, I think even in the breed ring.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You cannot compete in the breed ring/conformation with limited registration. Registration must be full to show. That is the only thing that limited registration precludes though and dogs with limited, or no registration, can do obedience, tracking, agility, IPO, dock diving, flyball and pretty much everything else.

If you don't plan to show in conformation and don't want to breed, then there is no reason to need full registration and limited is just fine. I do not understand or agree with the idea of charging more for full registration vs limited registration.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you for the responses thus far, does it cost extra money for a breeder to file a fully registered puppy vs a limited registered puppy with the AKC? I was under the impression that the differences in price was due to registration fees and to give the buyers of "pet pups" a bit of a break on the spay/neuter costs.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think full registration costs more-but I could be wrong...it would probably say on the akc website


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's the fee schedule: https://www.akc.org/reg/fee_schedule.cfm

It's $30 to register a dog, doesn't say anything about a price difference between limited and full, although it does cost more for late registration. How much more is the breeder charging for full registration? 

I agree with middle and Chris, there's no reason to pay more for the same dog with full vs limited registration. And as Chris mentioned, the only thing you can't do with limited registration is conformation showing, you can still participate in any sport or activity you like. I've never had a dog with full AKC registration, and since I have no interest in breeding it hasn't mattered a bit. Halo has jumped in dock diving competitions, and she's been racing in flyball for over 2 years.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

The breeder is charging an extra $300 for full registration. So basically for an extra $300 I'm only getting the option to breed (no interest), the option to participate in a dog show (interested) and the option to choose whether to spay or not (a topic I'm still researching).


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

This all makes me a bit curious about the breeders intentions. Am I naive in thinking that the raised price is actually to cut the "pet pup" owners a deal on spaying/neutering and the added cost is to discourage people that have no business in breeding from breeding? Or is it just a ploy for extra money?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Mikki said:


> *The breeder is charging an extra $300 for full registration.* So basically for an extra $300 I'm only getting the option to breed (no interest), the option to participate in a dog show (interested) and the option to choose whether to spay or not (a topic I'm still researching).


Wow!  You could certainly participate in conformation showing just for fun, but the purpose of showing is to determine breed worthiness, based on how closely the dog meets the standard. What's the point of proving your dog is an excellent example of the breed if you have no intention of breeding her? There are a lot of other fun activities you could enjoy with her that don't require spending an extra $300 for full registration and breeding rights. 

https://www.akc.org/events/conformation/faqs.cfm



> General Questions
> What is the purpose of dog shows?
> For each breed the AKC registers, there is a breed standard which is a word description of the perfect dog of that breed. Standards describe the mental and physical characteristics that allow each breed to perform the function for which they were originated. The standard describes the dog's looks, movement and temperament. Breeders involved with each breed are attempting to produce a dog that most closely conforms to the breed standard. In this respect, dog shows are not unlike cat shows, bird shows, cattle shows, horse shows, etc. In fact, for almost every species bred by man there are competitions among breeders. AKC approved judges examine the dogs and place them in accordance to how close each dog compares with their mental image of the "perfect" dog as described in the breed's official standard.


You can choose to spay or not, (depending on your contract) regardless of the type of registration. That's a lot of extra money to pay for something you don't "need" or maybe even want.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Mikki said:


> This all makes me a bit curious about the breeders intentions. Am I naive in thinking that the raised price is actually to cut the "pet pup" owners a deal on spaying/neutering and the added cost is to discourage people that have no business in breeding from breeding? Or is it just a ploy for extra money?


IMO? It's door #2. The puppy you buy either _is_ or _is not_ of breeding quality, regardless of which kind of registration you get. If she's pet quality, perhaps with a minor conformation fault or two that will affect a show rating but not prevent her from being an excellent companion dog, then you shouldn't even be offered the option of paying more for full registration. The breeder *should* only be offering full registration for those puppies she's feels warrants it, and only selling them to people who are interested in seriously showing with perhaps an intent to breed, if everything works out. Again, IMO.

I don't have a problem with a breeder singling out part of the litter as showable or breedable and charging a little more for those pups vs pups more suitable as pets, but that's not what she's doing. She's saying you buy this particular puppy with limited registration and pay this amount, or buy that very same pup with full registration and pay a higher amount. Even if you do pay the higher amount, you could choose to spay her - full registration does not prevent you from doing so.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

There is no cost difference in the different registrations with AKC. Both limited and full cost the same as far as AKC is concerned.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Some people enjoy conformation showing even when they do not breed. If you want to show in conformation than pay the extra money. If it isn't your thing than don't.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Guys, it is perfectly normal in the ASL world to charge less for limited registration. You are being sold a dog that is not considered a show prospect. Some breeders charge the same no matter what, but others charge less for pets with limited registration. It doesn't mean they are a "bad" breeder. 

You need to have full registration to show in AKC conformation and also to register a litter if you breed your dog. I show, and I have full registration.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Also, I do show in conformation for fun. Plenty of people get championships on their dogs, and then never breed them.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

If you think you might want to show this dog in conformation, then pay what your breeder wants for full registration. Also, the breeders I know sell their puppies on limited registration, sometimes with spay/neuter contracts, UNLESS you want to show. I guess it helps cut down on people breeding their pets. At least that's the theory.


----------

